# NAME THIS BUTT/FACE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

*It's not the best shot, but the only one I could get. I have watched Rosie in the back yard and from a distance, her butt reminds me of a panda bear face. then sometimes I think of the horrible painting entitled "The Scream". But I guess it could be KISS or one of his band members. What do you think? I needed a little levity have cried most of the day, but can't quit watching.*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it looks like Alice Cooper.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Her butt is cute!!! I love Lizzie's butt. Her hair gets so curly!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

LOLOLO!!!LVery cute...reminds me of a ghost maybe??


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I love that we are sitting around naming a dog's butt.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I LOVE the view of our Havs from the back side!!  

Thanks Lucile - cute!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> *It's not the best shot, but the only one I could get. I have watched Rosie in the back yard and from a distance, her butt reminds me of a panda bear face. then sometimes I think of the horrible painting entitled "The Scream". But I guess it could be KISS or one of his band members. What do you think? I needed a little levity have cried most of the day, but can't quit watching.*


 Lucile I see the same Panda Bear you do !


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> I LOVE the view of our Havs from the back side!!
> 
> Thanks Lucile - cute!


 I think that should be next months photo challenge! Zoey would be a perfect model she has the most darling but!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Alice Cooper is a good one, but Rosie needs a black rather than white background. I just looked at the "Scream" again and no that is not the one I am thinking of. There is another horror painting much darker and blacker. I really think panda bear every time I see her outside. It is more noticable the farther away she is. Lets see your dogs backsides. Dave surely you are not an Alice cooper fan--but then I am a fan of KISS.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Now Suzi, Rosie would win hands down. LOL I see the black spots as her eyes and the black between her legs as the nose/mouth. Suzi you are so creative that I am jealous. I can take someone else's work and edit, but can't do the creative part.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Alice Cooper is a good one, but Rosie needs a black rather than white background. I just looked at the "Scream" again and no that is not the one I am thinking of. There is another horror painting much darker and blacker. I really think panda bear every time I see her outside. It is more noticable the farther away she is. Lets see your dogs backsides. Dave surely you are not an Alice cooper fan--but then I am a fan of KISS.


 Oh yeah, seen them three times. They are one of the reasons I'm half deaf in one ear. Sat ten feet away from speakers. LOL


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Talking about dog butt pictures. I had to stare at this one for a while lol
http://bitsandpieces1.blogspot.com/2006/09/jesus-image-found-in-dogs-butt.html

tilt the picture and it really does look like Jesus. lol hope he doesn't mind.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> I think that should be next months photo challenge! Zoey would be a perfect model she has the most darling but!





Luciledodd said:


> Now Suzi, Rosie would win hands down. LOL I see the black spots as her eyes and the black between her legs as the nose/mouth. Suzi you are so creative that I am jealous. I can take someone else's work and edit, but can't do the creative part.


Sorry, ladies, but my dogs' butts are cuter than your dogs' butts! ound:

I have thought recently that this forum needed livening up a bit. This just may be the ticket!! :biggrin1:

If I pull back from the computer screen and squint, Lucile, I think I know what you are talking about, but I don't know the name of it either.

Why don't we just name Rosie's butt 'Dave'?? ound: Just messing with ya, Dave!!! :biggrin1:

But, seriously, Lucile - KISS???????? Oh my..... ound:

Cute manipulation of the photo, Suzi!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Linda I bet Lucile watches Family Jewels. Gene is finally tying the knot. lol I used to like Ozzie Osborne's show. LOL His dog would pinch a loaf right on TV.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Talking about dog butt pictures. I had to stare at this one for a while lol
> http://bitsandpieces1.blogspot.com/2006/09/jesus-image-found-in-dogs-butt.html
> 
> tilt the picture and it really does look like Jesus. lol hope he doesn't mind.


I took me a minute, but I saw it. Hmmmm


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

How about Cousin Itt fro the Adams Family (when Itt was young then?)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

siewhwee said:


> How about Cousin Itt fro the Adams Family (when Itt was young then?)


Right on. ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzy too cute manipulation of the photo. Gave me a laugh and smile.
Dave the Jesus dog too funny.
Lucile what can I say...Rosie is cute anyway you look at her.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, what a great thread!!!
Tillie's tail isn't as grown in as I think it should be... Rosie's butt is WAY cuter than Tillie's.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Dave there is definitely a human figure in the crook of her tail. I would never have seen it if not for the Jesus picture. It appears to be a woman with a helmet on and carrying something. A London Bobby perhaps, maybe a soldier?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ITs a cute butt!

I think I have a pre-butt bath picture somewhere in the archive, but I think I"ll spare everyone the grizzly picture...lol

Kara


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Coming in late to the game but I see a Hav's head with a topknot hanging between the eyes (two upper black spots)! Abby's sometimes falls forward and that is what the top of Rosie's tail reminds me of! Yes, we do need some livening up around here!!! I think our Havs are cute coming or going.......lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Dave there is definitely a human figure in the crook of her tail. I would never have seen it if not for the Jesus picture. It appears to be a woman with a helmet on and carrying something. A London Bobby perhaps, maybe a soldier?


Lucile, did you ask Rosie herself what it is she is carrying in her tail?? :biggrin1: I don't see the helmet. Looks like Merlin the Magician to me. Ha - Havanese Forum's own ink blot test! Rosie does have a cute fanny. And Kathie is right - our Havs are cute - coming or going!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I just went back and looked again at that Jesus picture. If you stare at the very middle of the picture it goes and comes back in focus. It's a miracle LOL Try it. I timed it, it's about every six second. Stare at the middle.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Its really wild Dave...I see what ya mean! LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the part that comes "in focus" is just photoshopped! LOL


----------



## AnneSoCal (Sep 4, 2011)

What was the name of the Adams Family character with all the hair? I can't remember, but that's the first thing I thought of!

I have to take a picture of Cookie's behind. It's the cutest thing ever!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> I think the part that comes "in focus" is just photoshopped! LOL


LOL , and I thought it was a miracle.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Okay folks lets see some pictures.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Double Butts - I don't see Jesus or Gene Simmons, just cute little puppy butts!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So the challenge is on!  Absolutely darling, Stacey!


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Rosie has a very cute butt for sure :biggrin1:...it reminds me the most of an Old English Sheep Dog lol.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have time to join in tell after work tomorrow! But I willound:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

AnneSoCal said:


> What was the name of the Adams Family character with all the hair? I can't remember, but that's the first thing I thought of!
> 
> I have to take a picture of Cookie's behind. It's the cutest thing ever!


Cousin "It" lol at this whole thread


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Suzi, LOL!!! I love your Panda picture!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay here is Zoey and Rosie they both have great butts!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You are right Suzi, Zoey does have a cute butt. Actually, I thnk hers is the prettiest, but don't see a face there. lol


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is Finn's cute butt! Lucile, please DON'T tell me that you see Gene Simmons in his butt!!!  Still haven't gotten one of Augie yet!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody butt, not a super close up...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda I don't see Gene Simmons in Flinn butt, but I do see him in Brody's.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ha ha ha...now that you say that, I do too..in full KISS makeup


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's Lizzie's cute bottom!! Plus a pic of a little visitor we had one night on our window.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attach...ent.php?attachmentid=37969&stc=1&d=1316439486


----------

